# Interior Designers in Penang



## globaltraveller

Hi Everyone. We are buying an apartment at Infinity in Penang so will be needing an interior designer to help with the fitout on completion. Does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## Vince Yip

Hi Sue, 

Incidentally we have also bought a unit at The Infinity in Penang but we reside in Singapore... may I check if you have shortlisted any ID company who might be able to handle the ID work ? There's so many out there but word of mouth is usually the best. If you have any info to share, would be great.

Thanks

Vince, Singapore


----------



## globaltraveller

Hi Vince,

As you say, there are a lot of ID's out there. We have spoken to several. The service levels vary and some Interior Designers appear to want money up front even for coming up with some prelim ideas so watch out. We were put on to one local company from an M&E Consultant I know here in Singapore who we have met with on a couple of occasions now and we are feeling quite comfortable with them at this stage. They are a local Penang firm who do commercial and residential projects in the area.

It is never easy to get work done to the standard westerners expect in Malaysia so we are going in with our eyes open and have a good idea of what to expect. We are happy to share our experiences with you. 
Sue


----------



## Etherus

Hi Global

My wife and I are setting up a business that is more in keeping with renovation and creating "homes away from home" vacation properties with a particular emphasis on heritage properties. Accordingly we are establishing a lot of contacts who would otherwise be hard to find in heritage and antique furniture and the like.

If we can be of any assistance, let me know however I am currently finishing off a contract in Afghanistan and won't be back in Penang until the end of August.


----------



## silversurfer

Hi Sue

Will appreciate your contact as well. We also bought an unit in Infinity.


----------



## globaltraveller

Thanks Etherus. Would like to meet up with you sometime when we are in Penang. Will be popping up to check on progress on Oct 10-12. Developers have promised to take us up to our unit for the first time. Afghanistan, what are you doing there??? Sue


----------



## Skol

Also, an Infinity purchaser, originally from the UK--living in Phuket--please let me know your October impressions of the unit--- as unable to visit before Xmas, thanks !


----------



## globaltraveller

Skol said:


> Also, an Infinity purchaser, originally from the UK--living in Phuket--please let me know your October impressions of the unit--- as unable to visit before Xmas, thanks !


Looking forward to seeing it. Only seen the show flats up to now. Happy to let you know our thoughts.


----------



## Skol

Hi Globetrotter,

Awaitng your Infinity impessions !


----------



## globaltraveller

Skol said:


> Hi Globetrotter,
> 
> Awaitng your Infinity impessions !


Hi Skol. 

The structure is up to roof level and the facades installed up to around level 20+ but inside there is still a lot of activity and external works have not really started yet.

Hunza are still saying completion by year end but we and others in Penang consider it will be some time later than this and we do not rely on Hunza's advice as the payment schedule has slipped several times already.

The quality of work appears to be average for Malaysia but it will only become apparent in the finished product.

Hunza denied us the opportunity to get additional powerpoints installed and only gave us an outline layout drawing after many requests for this.

Lot of work still to do.


----------



## Skol

*Infinity*



globaltraveller said:


> Hi Skol.
> 
> The structure is up to roof level and the facades installed up to around level 20+ but inside there is still a lot of activity and external works have not really started yet.
> 
> Hunza are still saying completion by year end but we and others in Penang consider it will be some time later than this and we do not rely on Hunza's advice as the payment schedule has slipped several times already.
> 
> The quality of work appears to be average for Malaysia but it will only become apparent in the finished product.
> 
> Hunza denied us the opportunity to get additional powerpoints installed and only gave us an outline layout drawing after many requests for this.
> 
> Lot of work still to do.


Well, sounds a little less than enthusiastic--hopefully the view was good ?

I was impressed by the model and thought it presented amazing value compared to inferior units here in Phuket at far higher prices !

So let's hope that we will all be satisfied with the end product and look forward to meeting you in the not too distant future


----------



## globaltraveller

Skol said:


> Well, sounds a little less than enthusiastic--hopefully the view was good ?
> 
> I was impressed by the model and thought it presented amazing value compared to inferior units here in Phuket at far higher prices !
> 
> So let's hope that we will all be satisfied with the end product and look forward to meeting you in the not too distant future


Difficult to assess the end result as there is so much unfinished work around the site and inside the units and stairwells. We have been looking for property in Penang for around 4 yrs and also thought and still do, think that this development provided much better value for money than others in the area.


----------



## Skink

Skol said:


> I was impressed by the model and thought it presented amazing value compared to inferior units here in Phuket at far higher prices !


Just to say Hi. I am also moving same direction Phuket to Penang next year. Was looking to send you a PM on here, but there doesn't seem to be a function button unless I am missing it somehow


----------



## silversurfer

Hunza mentioned that some owners have already brought IDs to start work. 

Anyone here already doing so? 

Their new schedule indicates Feb as handover. But I think that's probably going to slip as well. 

Any other ID recommendations?


----------



## Veronica

I am closing this thread as it is being used by people to tout for business.
If you wish to advertise please upgrade to premium membership and use the classifiedsection.


----------

